# مساعدة فى تصميم الدوائر الالكترونية Pcb



## mohamed AYAD (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاته

اتمنى لو اجد من يساعدنى حيث اننى اصمم دوائر الكترونية Pcb ولكن التيار المار كبير فى حدود 3a وبالتالى فان التراكات بتتقطع وذلك حتى لو زودت عرض التراك 
فماذا افعل؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

أخى
معذرة للرد المتأخر ولكن يجب أن يكون الرض كبير لا يقل عن 6 مللى و يمكنك تزويدة بالقصدير حتى يزيد سمكه و يتحمل التيار
أحيانا يوضع كوبرى على الجانب الأخر بسلك 1مم يتحمل هذا التيار


----------

